# Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!!



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

I am trying to remove the o-rings so that I can dump this piece of crap copper HG and run my C2 spacer with OEM gaskets.
I picked up some pick and hook tools but the o-ring wire is so difficult to get at. The ends where the wires meet are barely visible, and diffcult to get at with a pick. I have tried a little bit but I am afraid I will do damage to the face of the block.
Any suggestions on how to get these suckers out?








If I leave them in and run the stock metal gaskets, I am told it will not seal and leak.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

Try a little bit of heat,see if it'll expand and lift/pop out......


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (mikebobelak)*

That's possible, I can try that. Doubtful, but an idea.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

Heat didn't help.
I have heard that it will leak if I leave the rings in, but can anybody actually confirm that? Like actually tried it?


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJAGERMEISTERx* »_Heat didn't help.
I have heard that it will leak if I leave the rings in, but can anybody actually confirm that? Like actually tried it?

I was told the same, but there was a guy that posted in my thread and said he's running stainless steel rings with the ABA metal HG and he has no leaks watsoever. I'm gonna try it myself.
I was told that it's good to run them with copper o-rings though, because they sqiush and seal better than without o-rings
I too attempted to take out my rings, but the're in the head and i didn't want to scratch up the aluminum


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (skillton)*

Depends how deep they are--I got them out of a head once with a SHARP wood chisel. Sharp like lapped on glass and wet/dry. I laid the flat of the chisel on the head and it actually cut into the ring and sort of 'rolled' it up and out. I guess it depends how deep they're cut in (mine were whatever the SCE gaskets manual called for). Also the wire was standard SCE gasket stuff... soft stainless.
I was extremely careful. I didn't damage the aluminum.
Of course, YOUR MILEAGE MAY VARY.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (bluecoast)*

i believe there is a grove in the HG may either 1) make it never seal or 2) make the orings pointless. Personally I dont see it hurting...but i would check in with someone that knows first hand. just keep looking around...sorry i have nothing useful


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

I took mine out and put nothing in its place the orignal gasket held to 29psi without the wire i used a small punch to lift one edge the used pliers to pull it the rest of the way out


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_I took mine out and put nothing in its place the orignal gasket held to 29psi without the wire i used a small punch to lift one edge the used pliers to pull it the rest of the way out

Sent IM
I don't see how these wires can be pulled out. I can't get anything under an end to pry at it.


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

I called and spoke to a gentlemen at cometic gaskets in Ohio. They make a 3 layer metal gasket similar to a C2 spacer. Super helpful, and basically said that the metal gasket would probably leak with the o-rings b/c the o-ring would cross the embossed area. He recommended I machine the orings flat with the deck of the block (not an option) in order to use the 3 layer steel HG.
So, I don't know...
This is the setup I have been running for the past 500 miles. 









Block ->Rubber coated copper gasket ->C2 SS spacer -> one piece of OEM metal HG ->Head. 
I have only been running 6psi and everything seems cool, except I get some white smoke on deacceleration. I don't see any visible leaks around the head or block, just the white smoke.
At this point, I think my options are:
1.) same setup with ARP studs instead of the RTE studs with some more torque. ( i noticed a few of the RTE stud nuts seemed like they had lost some torque since installed. I did not heat cycle and retorque)
2.) Look for another thicker Copper HG and drop the C2 spacer.
Any opinions on the sandwich I have been running?


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

bump


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (xJAGERMEISTERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJAGERMEISTERx* »_
1.) same setup with ARP studs instead of the RTE studs with some more torque. ( i noticed a few of the RTE stud nuts seemed like they had lost some torque since installed. I did not heat cycle and retorque)


the retorque is pretty important. even though its a PITA, its worth it


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help removing engine Block O-rings !!! (fatfreevw)*

agreed. I am going to try the same setup again with the heat cycle and retorque.


----------

